# Lüfter auf dem Prozessor regelt nicht



## reinerxp (10. September 2003)

Hallo, 
ich habe ein  ECS Mainbrd. K7S5A mit einem Athlon XP1800+. Auf dem Prozessor ist ein Lüfter mit drei Anschlüssen (+,-,S), jedoch regelt der Lüfter seine Drehzahl nicht, er läuft mit voller Drehzahl und ist dadurch auch sehr laut.  Im Bios zeigt es mir an, Prozessor hat 30C° und die Drehzahl wird mit 4000U/min. angezeigt. Jetzt wollte ich fragen ob es eine Einstellung giebt ( ich habe keine gefunden ), wo man die Lüfterregelung einschaltet oder ist die Regelung am Board def.? Vieleicht weiß ja jemand darüber bescheid. 
MfG
Reiner


----------



## blubber (10. September 2003)

Hi,

Mainboards haben immer (mindestens) zwei Anschlüsse für Lüfter, die meist direkt nebeneinander liegen, einmal den Anschluss für den CPU Lüfter, und einmal einen für einen zusätzlichen Gehäuselüfter. Hast du deinen CPU Lüfter vielleicht versehentlich an den Gehäuselüfter-Anschluss angeschlossen?

Schau da mal nach....

bye


----------



## reinerxp (10. September 2003)

Habe es nochmal überprüft, es ist der richtige Anschluß. (CPU-Fan)
Ich habe gerade mit jemanden gesprochen, der mich auf etwas gebracht hat.
Kann es sein, daß es zwei verschiedene Drehzahlgeregelte Lüfterarten gibt?Reiner


----------



## Whizzly (12. September 2003)

hallo zusammen,
naja, also ich kenn nur zwei arten von drehzahlregelung:
1. eine tempdiode am kühler selbst regelt die drehzahl des lüfters
2. ein drehpotentiometer.

Falls dein Board jetzt nicht das einzige ist, was eine onboard drehzahlregelung hat(ich kenn nämlich keins  ), frag ich mich, wie du auf die idee kommst, dass eine drehzahlregelung eingebaut ist...is nich bös gemeint nich falsch verstehn, aber ich kenn definitiv kein board, auf dem es eine steuerung gibt für sowas, lass mich aber gern überraschen...


----------



## reinerxp (12. September 2003)

Hast mehr oder weniger schon recht, habe es jetzt soweit auch rausgefunden, wie Du es gesagt hast. Soweit ich mich jetzt schlau gemacht habe, gibt es das bei den neuen Asus Board´s, da kann man über das Bios die Umdrehungszahl einstellen. Ich dachte meines könnte es auch, is aber nicht so.....
Trozdem  Danke,
Reiner


----------

